

Ask HN: Crawler? - logigen

Hi, anyone know where i can find a crawler to search base on keywords and add the URL on database.<p>thank you in advance.
======
merinid
Is this what you are looking for? <http://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/>

Yahoo has an open search platform.

